Ask HN: What are you doing this weekend? - TekMol
======
muzani
Finishing a whole book on dramatic plot tropes, finishing a simulator for it
which is about 80% done, celebrating sister's birthday, getting my car's brake
pads replaced, maybe toss the kids into the home pool on Sunday afternoon if
it's a hot day.

~~~
kleer001
please, tell us more about this trope simulator and book!

~~~
muzani
A bit of typo on the book - it's finish reading not writing, to be clear.

The book, The Thirty-Six Dramatic Situations, by Mike Figgis (not the original
edition by Polti) [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thirty-Six-Dramatic-Situations-
Mike...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thirty-Six-Dramatic-Situations-Mike-Figgis-
ebook/dp/B01LXFMZX8/)

It's more up to date on cinema, and takes some risks, which gives it the low
rating, but I like it.

Trope simulator: [https://random-character-generator.com/](https://random-
character-generator.com/)

Hopefully there will be an update by the end of the weekend, or mid-week!

~~~
kleer001
Lovely! Thanks :)

------
redrix
Spring cleaning my bedroom and home office. My whole life feels too cluttered
and messy and the moment... Its like I’m in a rut and can’t seem to find the
motivation (or passion) to start anything new.

I’m hoping a clean-out might kick-start some change.

------
no_gravity
Working on a version of [https://www.literature-
map.com](https://www.literature-map.com) which will be used to organize
scientific articles about literature.

The design will look like this:

[https://www.gibney.de/preview](https://www.gibney.de/preview)

The big blue arrow leads to the articles which are related to the topic in the
center.

Now parsing through a big German text corpus to calculate where the research
topics will be placed on the map.

~~~
ioli
cool

------
cameron_b
flipping my MQTT/Grafana server back up and putting temperature monitoring
back in my greenhouse, adding humidity monitoring, and preparing for having a
baby

~~~
ioli
all the best

------
stevekemp
Taking my child swimming, going to my allotment to dig up potatoes, and the
everyday life-things I do all days (such as reading books/watching TV, doing
the laundry, cooking food, etc.)

Nothing special, but the weather is nice and I've got a model coming to pose
for me later in the day, so it should be a fun weekend even with nothing too
special happening.

------
pks016
The usual. Take evening walk. Read book late night. Play some games. Order
good food. Youtube and continue my journey in french new wave cinema.

